# safari 6.0 et barre de recherche google



## ricololo (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
sans trop savoir comment, la barre de recherche google a disparu de ma barre d'outil.
Comment puis je la récupérer, je n'y arrive pas?
Merci


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

ricololo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sans trop savoir comment, la barre de recherche google a disparu de ma barre d'outil.
> Comment puis je la récupérer, je n'y arrive pas?
> Merci



GAG -> C'est un gag ? Il n'y a plus de barre recherche dans Safari !

Anti GAG -> Si ce n'est pas de ça dont tu parles, essaie d'être plus clair.

A plus.


----------



## Serge.Sp (30 Juillet 2012)

ricololo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sans trop savoir comment, la barre de recherche google a disparu de ma barre d'outil.
> Comment puis je la récupérer, je n'y arrive pas?
> Merci



C'est la barre principale de saisie d'adresse qui fait office de recherche via google


----------



## otgl (30 Juillet 2012)

ricololo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sans trop savoir comment, la barre de recherche google a disparu de ma barre d'outil.
> Comment puis je la récupérer, je n'y arrive pas?
> Merci



Va dans le menu Présentation > Personnaliser la barre d'outils... Tu verras écrit en bas "faites glisser l'ensemble par défaut sur la barre d'outils". Glisse l'ensemble par défaut.


----------



## ricololo (30 Juillet 2012)

Merci otgl, merci serge,
je ne sais si je dois remercier da capo dont le message est un brin moqueur et inutile.
J'avais à droite de ma barre d'adresse, une autre barre dans lequel je pouvais taper un mot ou une expression et cela effectuer une recherche. J'aimais bien cette barre et j'aurais aimé l'avoir à nouveau. C'est tout! mais utiliser la barre d'adresse me convient aussi!


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

ricololo a dit:


> Merci otgl, merci serge,
> je ne sais si je dois remercier da capo dont le message est un brin moqueur



Bein quoi ?
Relis le message : j'ai commencé par préciser que c'était un GAG (en lettres majuscules).
Puis je t'ai demandé de préciser



ricololo a dit:


> et inutile.


Question d'appréciation.

Voilà.

Heureux que tu aies trouvé la réponse attendue (même sans mon concours).


----------



## ricololo (30 Juillet 2012)

Mes excuses Dacapo, je vous ai mal compris! donc, je vous remercie également


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

ricololo a dit:


> Mes excuses Dacapo, je vous ai mal compris! donc, je vous remercie également



da capo : pas de majuscule et un espace.

Faut pas déconner non plus !


----------



## otgl (30 Juillet 2012)

@ricololo: La solution que j'avais donnée, c'était pour faire apparaître la barre d'adresses. Mais en fait, je n'avais pas bien compris ta question: toi, tu veux une barre d'adresses et une barre de recherche séparées. Malheureusement, Safari 6 a unifié ces deux barres: c'est le nouveau design, et il est impossible de le changer. Par contre, tu peux fignoler certains paramètres, comme "Empêcher le moteur de recherche de fournir des suggestions": regarde dans Safari > Préférences > Confidentialité. Si tu veux vraiment deux barres séparées, il faut passer au navigateur Firefox.


----------



## iSteph (4 Septembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> da capo : pas de majuscule et un espace.


Euh *UNE* espace et non un espace : espace est féminin en typographie
Faut pas déconné non plus ! Non plus !


----------

